# 1975 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe with Chainsaw Case - $3100 - Montreal



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Got you all excited, right?
Well, not so fast…

Kahler tremolo added and routed for humbuckers. 😆
At least it comes with the original mini hums and bridge.








Gibson Les Paul | Guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


Gibson Les Paul deluxe 1975 Made in USA. Modifié Pro Kaler tremolo bar / clés Grover / Pick-ups DiMarzio. Son du tonerre. Case en ABS incassable. *****Pas d"échange-no exchange*****




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Actually, someone with more knowledge than me might be able to chime in, but that Kahler may only be surface mounted. Maybe it can be returned to stock(ish) with only the nut modded. Not counting the pickups of course.


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

2manyGuitars said:


> Got you all excited, right?
> Well, not so fast…
> 
> Kahler tremolo added and routed for humbuckers. 😆
> ...


This has been up for a while in Pierrefonds QC 😿 super tragic guitar it breaks my heart


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Actually, someone with more knowledge than me might be able to chime in, but that Kahler may only be surface mounted. Maybe it can be returned to stock(ish) with only the nut modded. Not counting the pickups of course.


I don't think you're going to be able to buff out that chip from the humbucker install though..


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

I'd say if anyone wants it, offer lower and part out the case and original mini humbuckers (since they won't make it back in 😭 to make some coin back and you've got yourself a cheap project


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay Player said:


> I don't think you're going to be able to buff out that chip from the humbucker install though..


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

A borderline clownburst that's been chopped up for humbuckers and a kahler - take my money!


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> View attachment 445774


I actually kind of dig the Kahler.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay Player said:


> I actually kind of dig the Kahler.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


>


I'm also seriously considering having a B-bender installed in my 52 RI.


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

Okay Player said:


> I'm also seriously considering having a B-bender installed in my 52 RI.


This is a wild idea.

I fuck with it big time, you have my vote


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

sebdhm said:


> This is a wild idea.
> 
> I fuck with it big time, you have my vote


That’s a pretty serious endorsement, I have never considered it but should probably look to throw one on each of my electrics.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

Just for fun, here's mine.
Bought new in 1978. All stock.
Great guitar. I actually haven't played it in a while. Good excuse to drag it out tonight and make some noise! 😊


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

SteveS said:


> Just for fun, here's mine.
> Bought new in 1978. All stock.
> Great guitar. I actually haven't played it in a while. Good excuse to drag it out tonight and make some noise! 😊
> 
> ...


You know what, I dig the clown burst on this one! Cheesy but so 70s it's cool 😎


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay Player said:


> I'm also seriously considering having a B-bender installed in my 52 RI.


Would that make you a “fiddle diddler” or a “Lester Molester”?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

SteveS said:


> Just for fun, here's mine.
> Bought new in 1978. All stock.
> Great guitar. I actually haven't played it in a while. Good excuse to drag it out tonight and make some noise! 😊
> 
> ...


I think this is the same way they used to apply the finishes in the Norlin era…


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

SteveS said:


> Just for fun, here's mine.
> Bought new in 1978. All stock.
> Great guitar. I actually haven't played it in a while. Good excuse to drag it out tonight and make some noise! 😊
> 
> ...


That looks awful.

I love it.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Would that make you a “fiddle diddler” or a “Lester Molester”?


I like to think....neither.


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

Sold mine because it was way too heavy. Miss that buzz-saw tone, every time I hear Spooky by ARS.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

slag banal said:


> Sold mine because it was way too heavy. Miss that buzz-saw tone, every time I hear Spooky by ARS.
> View attachment 445817
> View attachment 445817


That's a pretty one.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

I had a 1969 about a year ago but sold it. I never listed it, just asked a few people, gone 
It was original


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> I had a 1969 about a year ago but sold it. I never listed it, just asked a few people, gone
> It was original


Pretty much my dream guitar right there. I missed out on one on Kijiji earlier this year - offered $1000 over his asking price but I think the dude was looking for quick cash.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> Pretty much my dream guitar right there. I missed out on one on Kijiji earlier this year - offered $1000 over his asking price but I think the dude was looking for quick cash.


If my buddy ever wants to sell it, I will let you know. Really I should have kept it but I am guitarded 🤪


----------

